# RcTec, is this you?



## sluggo (Jun 6, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dwYatpwrs8s

Sounds like it could be more from the original score.

pspspsppsss oscar shhhhh pspspspsppssss don't wanna jinx it for ya. 


so excited for this.

Can't remember the last time I saw a trailer that was almost all music.


----------



## Rctec (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes. ...I think marketing at WB quite like the music...


----------



## nikolas (Jun 7, 2013)

Everytime I see a superman trailer I keep wondering:

"How must superman feel to have both fathers previously playing Robin Hood roles"?! teeheehee...

Fantastic trailer. And the music is even making it better...

Now, please... for most of us who are hungry for this: NO MORE! Don't go around waving your food in front of the hungry! Let the film be out and THEN lets talk about the whole soundtrack!

It's killing me!


----------

